# Kulay



## Valeuraph

Are these valid ways to describe objects with colours in tagalog? 

Ang kulay ng puso ay pula. (The colour of the heart is red)
Pula ang kulay ng puso.  (Red is the colour of the heart)
Ang pulang puso. (The red heart)
Isang pulang puso. (A red heart)


Ang kulay ng mga halaman ay verde (lunti). (The colour of the plants is green)
Lunti ang kulay ng mga halaman. (Green is the colour of the plants)
Ang luntian na mga halaman. (The green plants)


----------



## DotterKat

Valeuraph said:


> Ang kulay ng puso ay pula. (The colour of the heart is red)
> Pula ang kulay ng puso.  (Red is the colour of the heart)
> Ang pulang puso. (The red heart)
> Isang pulang puso. (A red heart)
> 
> 
> Ang kulay ng mga halaman ay *b*erde (lunti). (The colour of the plants is green)
> Lunti ang kulay ng mga halaman. (Green is the colour of the plants)
> Ang luntian na mga halaman. (The green plants) Luntian ang mga halaman (The plants are green) OR Ang mga luntiang halaman (The green plants).


----------



## Valeuraph

Thank you for your help DotterKat


----------



## mataripis

!.) Lunti ang mga halaman.   2.) Pula ang Puso.


----------

